# The Mandalorian: Staffel 3 wohl nicht durch Coronavirus-Pandemie verzögert



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Staffel 3 wohl nicht durch Coronavirus-Pandemie verzögert*

						Der ausführende Produzent der Serie Star Wars: The Mandalorian, Jon Favreau denkt nicht, dass die Covid-19-Pandemie die Staffel 3 der Disney-Plus-Serie beeinträchtigen wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Staffel 3 wohl nicht durch Coronavirus-Pandemie verzögert*


----------



## Swiffer251 (21. August 2020)

<<In den USA kann bereits jetzt die zweite Season angesehen werden>>

??Hab ich was verpasst?

Und wenn schon....

GRANATE :=D


----------



## User-22949 (21. August 2020)

Staffel 3 ?
Startet erstmal die Staffel 2 hier. Dann können wir über die Dritte reden.


----------



## Dark-Freak (21. August 2020)

Freu mich drauf, 
eines der wenigen gründe, Disney+ überhaupt zu haben


----------



## cdo (21. August 2020)

> Die zweite Staffel von The Mandalorian läuft aktuell in den USA und kommt ab Oktober nach Deutschland


Da habe ich jetzt voller Vorfreude den VPN angeworfen, aber leider stimmt diese Aussage nicht. Die zweite Staffel von The Mandalorian läuft aktuell noch gar nicht, auch nicht in den USA. Sie soll im Oktober starten (in den USA und auch bei uns).


----------



## Wiley_xxx (21. August 2020)

Das Pedro Pascal die meiste Zeit mit einem nahezu perfekten Mund-Nasen-Schutz am Set zugegen ist, hätte man vielleicht auch noch erwähnen können.


----------



## DemonX (21. August 2020)

cdo schrieb:


> Da habe ich jetzt voller Vorfreude den VPN angeworfen, aber leider stimmt diese Aussage nicht. Die zweite Staffel von The Mandalorian läuft aktuell noch gar nicht, auch nicht in den USA. Sie soll im Oktober starten (in den USA und auch bei uns).



Ging mir genauso, wobei auch in disney+ bisher nichts genaues dazu steht.


----------

